# My very first 1 Star Google review



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I now need to know who or what Auto Batman is.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 514555


That was no accident in his pants...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Is Charles really @Dingo? They write similarly


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

He had to have been blottoed to write that incoherent mess.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

He woke and sent me a message.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MHR said:


> I now need to know who or what Auto Batman is.












DUH!!!


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

Don’t worry about the one star. When someone reads it they won’t understand anything about what he says. When I read it I think it was written by someone who doesn’t know how to write and might be a little mentally unstable


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

12345678 said:


> Don't worry about the one star. When someone reads it they won't understand anything about what he says. When I read it I think it was written by someone who doesn't know how to write and might be a little mentally unstable


He wrote that he's been in the taxi industry 40 years. He was teaching me something, I guess.


----------

